# CS:GO nach Polen giften



## SpeCnaZ (3. Januar 2015)

Hi,
ist es möglich ein DE Key (CS:GO) nach Polen zu giften und dort zu aktivieren ? 

Danke,
SpeC


----------



## mkay87 (3. Januar 2015)

Klar, warum nicht?


----------



## Shona (3. Januar 2015)

Normalerweise ist es möglich aber da Polen im Tier 2 von Steam ist und somit nicht im gleichen wie Deutschland kann es sein das es nicht geht
Kommt drauf an inwieweit sie diese Änderungen bezüglich Geschenken und aktivierungen gemacht haben.


----------



## azzih (3. Januar 2015)

Polen is EU, das ist bei Steam ne eigene Zone .Ergo keine Probleme mit giften in der Region. Auch darüber hinaus meist möglich.


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Januar 2015)

"von oben nach unten" sollte es eigentlich kein Problem sein, oder? Immerhin zahlst du hier mehr, als dein Kumpel in Polen zahlen würde...?


----------



## Shona (3. Januar 2015)

azzih schrieb:


> Polen is EU, das ist bei Steam ne eigene Zone .Ergo keine Probleme mit giften in der Region. Auch darüber hinaus meist möglich.


Eben nicht, bei Steam gibt es für die EU Tiers und das sind 2 verschiedene. Polen ist in Tier 2 und wir in Tier 1 -> Euro Tiers | Steam Unpowered

*Tier 1:
*Albania, Andorra, Austria, Belgium, Denmark, Finland, France,  Germany, Ireland, Liechtenstein, Luxembourg, Macedonia, Netherlands,  Sweden or Switzerland.
*
Tier 2:
*Bosnia and Herzegovina, Bulgaria, Croatia, Cyprus, Czech  Republic, Greece, Hungary, Italy, Malta, Monaco, Montenegro, Norway,  Poland, Portugal, Romania, San Marino, Serbia, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain  or the Vatican City


Es kann somit möglich sein das es eben nicht geht....Großbritanien gehört wie du siehst laut Valve nichtmal zur EU nur weil es den Euro nicht hat. Ich wäre also etwas vorsichtig mit solchen Aussagen außer du hast schonmal nach Polen gegiftet.



Teutonnen schrieb:


> "von oben nach unten" sollte es eigentlich kein  Problem sein, oder? Immerhin zahlst du hier mehr, als dein Kumpel in  Polen zahlen würde...?


Muss aber wie gesagt nicht heissen das es geht 

Ich kann zumindest behaupten das es von DE nach Luxemburg geht, aber wir sind auch im gleichen Tier und somit gibt es da keine Preisunterschiede.
Wie man oben auch sieht sind in Tier 1 so gut wie alle Länder in die wir wahrscheinlich eher giften würden als in die Länder aus Tier 2.


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Januar 2015)

Im Zweifelsfall mal den Support anschreiben. 


Die einzigen Gifts, die ich bishere gemacht habe, waren mehrere Mortal Kombat nach Deutschland (CH -> ungeschnitten), aber das ist auch innerhalb von T1.


----------



## mkay87 (3. Januar 2015)

Giften geht immer. Sei es von Russland nach Deutschland, Deutschland nach Polen etc. 
Die letzte Änderung hat nur etwas mit Trading zu tun, nicht mit Giften. Und selbst da ging es nur um Russland, Mexiko, Brasilien, die Türkei und paar andere Länder. Polen war nicht dabei.


----------

